# Inexpensive way to save a lot of time.



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

After reading reviews at amazon, not sure would use this product on cast iron. Better review from peole with sticking draws!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*SirFatty,

Have you been using this on Cast Iron tops?*

I went to Amazon and looked at it… found this Review:
*Not for Cast Iron tops...*

*This is what I have been using* the last 3-4 years… works GREAT!

I think I'll stay with what I've been using… for now…


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

It works without any issue… also, reviews at Amazon are nearly worthless.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

This is the first time I've heard of Amazon's Reviews being worthless…
... how do you know this?
... I've never experienced (that I know of) bogus Amazon reviews… (???)


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

Personal experience from purchasing books to tools… there are many reviews that are either false, or outright astroturf… and don't forget the people in the Amazon vine program…


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Slipit is a paraffin based protectant. Might as well rub a candle over the tool and warm it.

Paraffin is also just a mineral oil redution so you might as well use mineral oil as long as you are going to use the saw to make stuff you finish with oil based finishes.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for the review. Nice to hear from first hand experience. Never too sure about amazon reviews- they get the wrong widget to fix something and it's a bad widget seems the rule.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

I've been using this stuff for years on cast iron and I never had a problem. The very reason why I bought it was to prevent rust and it's been doing just that. It does make the TS sled slide nice on the TS too.

Good review.


----------



## Garwood (Jan 28, 2013)

I just checked the Amazon website for Slipit. The product description I looked at, clearly states that IT IS for cast iron tops and it does not contain any cfc's or silicone


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

+1 for slipit I too use it and have no issues with my table tops either.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

*there are many reviews that are either false, or outright astroturf… *

Sir, is that a *********************************** saying?? I think I like it and may start using it.
Good review. If you've used the product and like it, that's all that matters….....................


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes, reviews from amazon are worthless, but reviews from another internet site from a guy named "SirFatty" are worth their weight in gold


----------



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

I have used on cast iron for 10 yrs+++++ works just fine


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

@Marcus a little defensive about Amazon aren't we?


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Not a lot of rust problems here in N. AZ. But, I do like slick. Paste wax does it for me.
I'm so disheartened to hear that the reviews on Amazon are not altogether trustworthy. I guess, I'm going to have to do my own research…damn!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

There should be a way to report Bad Bogus review comments to Amazon so they can clean them up.
... I'm sure that Management would like to know about any bogus reviews.

Thank you for the information…

*EDIT:
There IS A WAY to do it!! Just found out!

Under each Comment, they ask "Was this comment useful to you? YES NO…
If you CLICK NO, it opens the door where you can tell them about it!!

I just did it for this Bogus Review Comment…
*


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Interesting…. I don't have humidity / corrosion problems, but always good to know what's out there.

Did you ever try JPW? If so, is Slippit significantly better? Or about the same?

Wrt Amazon reviews…. there are paid schills, morons and grumpy people who can never be made happy out there. There is also a well documented trend for people to justify their purchase and make themselves feel better about spending too much money by writing a glowing review. Just like anything else in life, you have to be able to separate the wheat from the chaff. I look for factual statements made by multiple people who actually used the product and sound like they know what their talking about. 50 people all saying the switch on their Bosch router failed is valuable info. But you have to look at the dates as well…. since Bosch apparently re-designed that switch and current reviews make no mention of the problem.


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

@Mainiac Matt: I've not tried JPW, I actually don't remember how a I came across slipit, but it was a recommendation for an end user of the product. Very true about the reviews, and of course it's not just limited to Amazon. eBay is notorious of crappy feedback. One place that is less of an issue is Newegg. For some reason the people there are a bit more level headed.

@Joe: Thanks for updating the thread. I usually provide feedback on the amazon reviews, both positive and negative.


----------



## DJPeck (May 16, 2012)

I ordered a can from Amazon on the strength of SirFatty's review. Looking forward to having cast iron that is…

wait for it…

Slicker than the school marm's leg! Now that there is downhome Nebraska.


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Hah, not really SF, just got a chuckle out of it. I think we should all take reviews with a grain of salt, no matter where they're from. Glad the stuff works out from you, and Im guessing there are no problems w/ it on cast iron…just chuckling at the situation. No offense meant!


----------



## DJPeck (May 16, 2012)

Paste wax VS. Slip It. Paste wax is slipprier.

I applie and polished both products side-by-side on my table saw using the miter slot as the divide. A 2" x 7" cut-off was center marked. Oriented cross cut, I placed my finger on the mark, and guided it up the table centered on the miter slot.

Slip It offered more drag. The cut off consistently tilted toward paste wax as the slicker surface.

I am going to use Slip It against rust, not friction.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I use *Johnson's Paste Wax* as I am concerned about petroleum and PTFE, Teflon, products touching the wood and causing finishing issues. *Not that I know these will cause problems but just because the Johnson's is what I have used for years!*

For me the paste wax has also protected against rust. 
The only issue is that you need *"wipe on, wipe off"* and I am no Karate Kid … !


----------



## adrianpglover (Mar 25, 2014)

I've got a can of this and have used it to coat my TS a while back. I'm thinking I may need to put another coat on now as here in Houston, we're approaching our humid season of summer.

I just have a couple of questions:

1) How do you know when you should apply another coat?
2) Is it advisable to remove the first coat before applying another, and if so, what should I use to remove Slipit?

As for the Amazon discussion, I've had mixed results with reviews where one is expected to say a very little about a product. On sites that this is the norm, I find that the majority of the people who have ever had a problem with a product say something, while most of the people who like it, don't say anything at all. I've found this on Amazon, newegg.com, etc. That's why I trust longer reviews from various sources and know that there may be some issues with any product, but just because someone else had an issue doesn't mean it won't work for me. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Everett1 (Jun 18, 2011)

I've been using this stuff for a short time, and see no issues with it. I bought the can with the gel in it, works great, just wipe it on and buff easily with a microfiber.

I had Johnsons paste wax forever; this stuff is easier, i feel, to deal with putting it on and off the surface.

The worries about it being on the wood surface; i've never worried about this, I always do a bunch of surface prep before finishing; do people really go right from the saw to slapping finish on?


----------

